

Financial Crisis Observatory: ETH Zurich and Prof. D. Sornette - nopinsight
http://risikopedia.ethz.ch:2375/

======
nopinsight
Notice frequent and sometimes strong bubble signal on the US Technology
sector.

For background info, see:
[http://www.er.ethz.ch/fco/index](http://www.er.ethz.ch/fco/index)

Prof. Sornette is an expert on complex systems and a track record of
predicting several financial crises:
[http://www.ted.com/speakers/didier_sornette](http://www.ted.com/speakers/didier_sornette)

Prof. Sornette's TED talk: How we can predict the next financial crisis:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/didier_sornette_how_we_can_predict_...](http://www.ted.com/talks/didier_sornette_how_we_can_predict_the_next_financial_crisis)

Note that Sornette himself acknowledges that a bubble may not end in crash,
but as a "regime change" in price.

